# Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?



## Administrator (6. März 2007)

*Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## markenprodukt (6. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

Wieso gibts hier die Auswahlmöglichkeit " Für keinen, ich spiele keine MMORPG's" nicht?
Musst jetzt zwangsweise "Mensch" anklicken um einen Kommentar hinterlassen  zu können


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*



			
				markenprodukt am 06.03.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso gibts hier die Auswahlmöglichkeit " Für keinen, ich spiele keine MMORPG's" nicht?
> Musst jetzt zwangsweise "Mensch" anklicken um einen Kommentar hinterlassen  zu können



Weil die Frage an potentielle HDRO-Spieler und nicht an Trolle gestellt wird 

//ok, Troll war ein wenig übertrieben


----------



## Michael-Miggi (6. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

Kommentar?: 



Spoiler



Elben sind schwul  



Edit: Warum spielen so viele Elben? Was ist mit den Waldläufern... Ich würd viel lieber als Streicher durch die gegend "streichen" *g*


----------



## TheRealBlade (10. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

[x] ich werde kein HdRO spielen!


----------



## powertoni (10. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*



			
				TheRealBlade am 10.03.2007 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] ich werde kein HdRO spielen!



Ein sehr sinnvoles Komentar 



also ich würde Elb spielen ich find einfach ihren ganzen Sprüche cool wie Elbereth Giltoniel un so   aba Waldläufer find ich au ganz net


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

[x] Einen Elb, und ich würde ihn Legolas nennen.


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.03.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Einen Elb, und ich würde ihn Legolas nennen.



Müsstest wohl LeGoLaz101 nehmen 
Ich nehm eh immer die Minderheit. Bei wow ist der Taurenshamane nicht grad in grösster Gesellschaft:
http://www.warcraftrealms.com/census.php?serverid=216


----------



## firewalker2k (11. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*



			
				McDrake am 06.03.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die Frage an potentielle HDRO-Spieler und nicht an Trolle gestellt wird



Trotzdem fehlt sowas wie "keine Angabe/weiß nicht"


----------



## FossilZ (11. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

[X] Mensch

und ich finds immer wieder drollig (momentan in der Beta) , wenn man nen paar Hobbits in der Nähe hat    (aufgrund des Größenunterschieds)


----------



## Zengal (24. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

Für gar keinen! Ich spiele lieber WoW, und wenn es endlich da ist Star Trek Online und Stargate Online (oder eins von beiden ) aber herr der ringe interessiert mich echt ned.

AUßerdem ein MMORPG von EA Games ist das SCHLIMMSTE das passieren kann. Cheater sind denen ja sowieso egal (bekämpfen kostet ja geld), Balance und Bugs sind ihnen ab ca. 3 Monate nach dem Release auch egal (patch kostet auch Geld)... Geld und Zeit, Zeit in der man ja schonmal einen Nachfolger entwickeln kann...


----------



## Loosa (24. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

Mir gefallen die Hobbits am besten. Ein Halbling Wächter in einer Gruppe Elben ist schon mehr als spaßig  



			
				Zengal am 24.03.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> AUßerdem ein MMORPG von EA Games ist das SCHLIMMSTE das passieren kann.


Herr der Ringe ist doch von Turbine, mit Codemasters als Publisher


----------



## Nightmare271 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online für Ihren Hauptcharakter wählen?*

Ich fänd einen zynischen Zwerg ganz lustig  



			
				Loosa am 24.03.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zengal am 24.03.2007 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut...http://www.pcgames.de/?product_id=34802


----------

